# Paintball CO2 Setup



## JEden8 (Nov 11, 2010)

So I recently purchased everything to do a pressurized CO2 setup with a paintball CO2 tank on my 29 gallon. My question is this. I currently do not have a bubble counter and am using the elite mini in tank filter as a diffuser. However, my problem is that I get the bubbles that come out of just the line to be around 1-2 bps but the tank slowly dies off and I have to constantly adjust the valve to keep a continuous flow. Any ideas on what to do? The current setup that I have is exactly like this:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/115850-paintball-co2-injection-diy-setup-19.html

I would post on that forum but I am not a member and I know many people are so I thought I'd ask on here first.


----------



## JEden8 (Nov 11, 2010)

So I think I just found my answer:

AS IT CAME TO MY ATTENTION, EVEN THOUGH I DIDN'T HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ALL 3 OF MY PAINTBALL SETUP WITH THE WATTS-A41 NEEDLE VALVE, MAJORITY OF THE PEOPLE HERE HAVE HAD ISSUE WITH THE WATTS-A41 NEEDLE VALVE NOT HOLDING STEADY PRESSURE. 

AS A NEW ALTERNATIVE NEEDLE VALVE, I MYSELF IS ORDERING IT TO TRY IT OUT SO I CAN HELP FUTURE DIY'ERS ON THIS SUBJECT OF MATTER, I OPT FOR YOU GUYS TO REPLACE THE WATTS NEEDLE VALVE FOR A SWAGELOK 1/8" Brass Needle Valve B-OVM2-BKB,WHICH CAN BE BOUGHT OFF EBAY FOR $8.99. WITH THIS YOU WILL NEED 2 ADDITIONAL PARTS FROM HOMEDEPOT UNDER THE MANUFACTURE OF WATTS WHICH PART NUMBERS ARE A29 AND A706, WHICH WILL COST UNDER $6.00 FOR BOTH.

Thought I'd post it for any others that are using this setup.


----------



## dstrong (Feb 13, 2011)

How did switching needle valves end up working out for you? I could be wrong but looking at the picture and the Trinity website I get the impression that it is only an air source adapter with a gauge that you are hooking a needle valve to. I think that might be why you have the inconsistent output because you need a regulator, not ASA, to lower the roughly (800 psi?) of a 20 oz. tank to a more manageable 5-10 psi for your needle valve to function properly. Just my 2 cents. I'd love to know if this worked for you because I'd much rather be able to buy that $15 ASA then drop $65-80 on a regulator.


----------



## Submarinr (Jul 29, 2007)

I too am curious; as I've been reading threads on APC & TPT concerning paint ball cannister useage. My understanding (limited) is that the list of items would look like this:
CO2 cannister
ASA
Brass coupling/fittings to reduce/incr thread size(s)
Regulator
Needle Valve (add Solenoid if you prefer along here)
Tubing
Diffuser, etc etc..

Also would agree - have been under the impression - that the ASA wouldn't effect the same results that a true regulator would

Any updates?

Joe


----------



## funnytrash (Sep 5, 2010)

could it be that your tubing is not the proper kind and its expanding?


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

I use a swagelok 1/4" needle valve lab grade (cost 60 dollars) and it never sways. ever. Buy once and forget about it. Didn't need any additional fittings with it.


----------



## juan chong (Jan 25, 2008)

Here is my Paintball setup ,hope you like it


----------



## emersed (Jun 22, 2011)

As long as everything is sealed correctly and you replace the orings on the pin and paintball tank everything should hold steady. I have had no problems with my setup using Watts needle valves.


----------

